# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  TRINITETI rrjedh nga PAGANIZMI

## ardi_pr

Triniteti nuk eshteasgje me shume se influence e religjionit pagan ne Krishterizem, kete me se miri e shpjegon Zoti i Madheruar ne Testamentin e Fundit, Kuranin. 

Keto foto dhe te dhena historike se triniteti eshte import nga Paganizmi (dhe se krishterimi ka kaluar nga monoteizmi ne paganizem) me semiri i deshmon Fjala e Fundit e Zotit Kurani: 

Kur'an 9:30. E jehuditë thanë: Uzejri është djali i All-llahut, e të krishterët thanë: Mesihu është djalë i All-llahut. Ato ishim thënie të tyre me gojët e tyre (fraza të thata), që imitojnë thëniet e jobesimtarëve të mëhershëm. All-llahu i vraftë, si largohen (nga e vërteta)! 

4:171. O ithtarët e librit, mos teproni në fenë tuaj dhe mos thuani tjetër gjë për All-llahun, përveç asaj që është e vërtetë. Mesihu Isa, bir i Merjemes, ishte vetëm i dërguar i All-llahut. Ishte fjalë e Tij (bëhu) që ia drejtoi Merjemes dhe ishte frymë (shpirt) nga Ai. Besonie pra All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij e mos thoni: "Tre" (trini). Pushoni (së thëni), se është më mirë për ju. All-llahu është vetëm një All-llah; larg qoftë asaj që Ai të ketë fëmijë. Ç'ka në qiej dhe çka në tokë është vetëm e Tij. Mjafton që All-llahu është planifikues i pavarur. 

2:135. Ata (ithtarët e librit) thanë: "Bëhuni jehudi ose të krishterë, e gjeni rrugën e drejtë"! Thuaj: "jo, (asnjërën) por fenë e drejtë të Ibrahimit që ai nuk ishte nga idhujtarët. 



Gjithashtu drite ne te ka hedhur edhe UNGJILLI BARANABES, mandej, keshilli i Nicese, mjafton argument keshilli i Nicese dhe Masakrat qe kane ndodhur ne te ne mes Trinitianeve dhe Monoteisteve. Ne lidhje me kete mund te lexoni edhe librin "KODI I DA VINQIT"

per me teper:
http://www.apostolic.edu/apostolicpi...s/trinity.html

----------


## Big Blue

Do kisha qejf te shkruaja dicka ne detaj persa i perket Doktrines se Trinitetit dhe lidhjes se saj me Paganizmin por nuk kam kohe, megjithate po u jap pak brendesi(insight) dhe pastaj po te doni, gervishni vete faqet e Historise.

Nese gjate nje bisede me ndonje te huaj, do mundohen tu ulin poshte duke u treguar se kombi i tij/saj ka dhene kte e ate per njerezimin dhe do u pyesin se cfare ka qene kontributi jone ne aspektin global?,,,mbani mend dy gjera...

_1) Ne emer te Atit, Birit e Shpirtit te Shenjte....ky gjest dhe keto fjale qe sot perdoren nga miliarda njerez ne bote, jane performuar per here te pare nga Perandori Konstandin  perpara Keshillit te Niseas(Izniku i sotem, Turqi) ktu e 17 shekuj me pare.

2) Po ne ate Keshill te Niseas, ishte Konstandini ai qe miratoi se cilat ungjille ishin te denja te plotesonin gjysmen e fundit te Bibles. Nga me shume se 80 te tilla qe rrefenin per jeten e Jezu Krishtit, te paraqitura ne ate Keshill, ai zgjodhi ate te Gjonit, Markut, Mateut dhe Lukes. Doreshkrimet e tjera pretendente qe nuk arriten te zinin nje cope vend ne Librin me te famshem, me te lexuar, me te studiuar, me kontrovers, me frymezues ne Bote, vazhdojne te mbahen ne terr ne Arkivat e Vatikanit._

....do mjaftojne.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Jo mer lal jo...se permenden edhe ne Bibel keshtu qe je nja 3 shekuj me vonese

----------


## Seminarist

Po Triniteti i Kuranit, Ati, Biri edhe Maria, mos valle ishte nga injoranca qe Xhebrili kishte ne punet e krishterimit? Apo ishte ne fakt vetesugjestionimi i gabuar i Muhamedit, ne diturine limite te tij?

Jo per gje, sepse Krishterimi s'ka pasur asnjehere ndonje doktrine globale te Trinitetit At, Bir + Marie!


Ne fakt Triniteti kristian nuk i perngjet aspak asnje triniteti pagan pernga shpjegimi. Ndersa Meka, tempulli pagan, me perendeshe Henen, qe sot zbukuron Xhamiat, i perngjet shume perendise allah si nga emri edhe pershkrimi. Materialet jua kam sjelle prej kohesh ne kete forum.

----------


## fjollat

> Po Triniteti i Kuranit, Ati, Biri edhe Maria, mos valle ishte nga injoranca qe Xhebrili kishte ne punet e krishterimit? Apo ishte ne fakt vetesugjestionimi i gabuar i Muhamedit, ne diturine limite te tij?
> 
> Jo per gje, sepse Krishterimi s'ka pasur asnjehere ndonje doktrine globale te Trinitetit At, Bir + Marie!
> 
> 
> Ne fakt Triniteti kristian nuk i perngjet aspak asnje triniteti pagan pernga shpjegimi. Ndersa Meka, tempulli pagan, me perendeshe Henen, qe sot zbukuron Xhamiat, i perngjet shume perendise allah si nga emri edhe pershkrimi. Materialet jua kam sjelle prej kohesh ne kete forum.


Seminarist

Për çfarë Triniteti të Kuranit e ke fjalën? Në islam nuk ekziston trinitet, islami predikon fe në Një Sundues Absolut, as djalë, as frymë e as nënë e motër... 
Jam kureshtare ti lexoj ato materiale që i paske sjellë, prandaj të lutem më sjell referencat për materialet në fjalë. 

Meka nuk është tempull pagan, Mesxhidi Haram për herë të parë është ndërtuar nga Ibrahimi a.s. me djalin e tij Ismailin. Ibrahimi a.s. ka pasur besim të pastër monoteist!

----------


## dp17ego

> Triniteti nuk eshteasgje me shume se influence e religjionit pagan ne Krishterizem, kete me se miri e shpjegon Zoti i Madheruar ne Testamentin e Fundit, Kuranin. 
> 
> Keto foto dhe te dhena historike se triniteti eshte import nga Paganizmi (dhe se krishterimi ka kaluar nga monoteizmi ne paganizem) me semiri i deshmon Fjala e Fundit e Zotit Kurani: 
> 
> Kur'an 9:30. E jehuditë thanë: Uzejri është djali i All-llahut, e të krishterët thanë: Mesihu është djalë i All-llahut. Ato ishim thënie të tyre me gojët e tyre (fraza të thata), që imitojnë thëniet e jobesimtarëve të mëhershëm. All-llahu i vraftë, si largohen (nga e vërteta)! 
> 
> 4:171. O ithtarët e librit, mos teproni në fenë tuaj dhe mos thuani tjetër gjë për All-llahun, përveç asaj që është e vërtetë. Mesihu Isa, bir i Merjemes, ishte vetëm i dërguar i All-llahut. Ishte fjalë e Tij (bëhu) që ia drejtoi Merjemes dhe ishte frymë (shpirt) nga Ai. Besonie pra All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij e mos thoni: "Tre" (trini). Pushoni (së thëni), se është më mirë për ju. All-llahu është vetëm një All-llah; larg qoftë asaj që Ai të ketë fëmijë. Ç'ka në qiej dhe çka në tokë është vetëm e Tij. Mjafton që All-llahu është planifikues i pavarur. 
> 
> 2:135. Ata (ithtarët e librit) thanë: "Bëhuni jehudi ose të krishterë, e gjeni rrugën e drejtë"! Thuaj: "jo, (asnjërën) por fenë e drejtë të Ibrahimit që ai nuk ishte nga idhujtarët. 
> ...


E ke lexuar "Kodin e Davincit", apo te ka lexuar."KOdi.." eshte *fiction*,nuk e kupton qe s'mond t'ju referohesh romaneve.

----------


## dp17ego

> Triniteti nuk eshteasgje me shume se influence e religjionit pagan ne Krishterizem, kete me se miri e shpjegon Zoti i Madheruar ne Testamentin e Fundit, Kuranin. 
> 
> Keto foto dhe te dhena historike se triniteti eshte import nga Paganizmi (dhe se krishterimi ka kaluar nga monoteizmi ne paganizem) me semiri i deshmon Fjala e Fundit e Zotit Kurani: 
> 
> Kur'an 9:30. E jehuditë thanë: Uzejri është djali i All-llahut, e të krishterët thanë: Mesihu është djalë i All-llahut. Ato ishim thënie të tyre me gojët e tyre (fraza të thata), që imitojnë thëniet e jobesimtarëve të mëhershëm. All-llahu i vraftë, si largohen (nga e vërteta)! 
> 
> 4:171. O ithtarët e librit, mos teproni në fenë tuaj dhe mos thuani tjetër gjë për All-llahun, përveç asaj që është e vërtetë. Mesihu Isa, bir i Merjemes, ishte vetëm i dërguar i All-llahut. Ishte fjalë e Tij (bëhu) që ia drejtoi Merjemes dhe ishte frymë (shpirt) nga Ai. Besonie pra All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij e mos thoni: "Tre" (trini). Pushoni (së thëni), se është më mirë për ju. All-llahu është vetëm një All-llah; larg qoftë asaj që Ai të ketë fëmijë. Ç'ka në qiej dhe çka në tokë është vetëm e Tij. Mjafton që All-llahu është planifikues i pavarur. 
> 
> 2:135. Ata (ithtarët e librit) thanë: "Bëhuni jehudi ose të krishterë, e gjeni rrugën e drejtë"! Thuaj: "jo, (asnjërën) por fenë e drejtë të Ibrahimit që ai nuk ishte nga idhujtarët. 
> ...


E ke lexuar "Kodin e Davincit", apo te ka lexuar."KOdi.." eshte *fiction*,nuk e kupton qe s'mond t'ju referohesh romaneve.
edhe dicka: eshte KOdi i DaVincit dhe jo ...Vinqit lol

----------


## ~Geri~

> E ke lexuar "Kodin e Davincit", apo te ka lexuar."KOdi.." eshte *fiction*,nuk e kupton qe s'mond t'ju referohesh romaneve.
> edhe dicka: eshte KOdi i DaVincit dhe jo ...Vinqit lol


Lexo historine e bizantit pra .

----------


## Seminarist

Une i referohem akuzes qe i behet krishterimit ne Kuran mbi Trinitetin At, Bir edhe Marie. Ne asnje vend ne Kuran thuhet se Triniteti kristian eshte At, Bir edhe Fryme e Shenjte, por At, Bir edhe Marie.


Nuk ka pasur asnje doktrine mbizoteruese kristiane qe te konsideronte Marien si Perendi, apo pjese te Trinitetit, madje as qe eshte diskutuar ndonjehere ky problem ne historine e krishterimit. Keshtu qe akuza e bere ne Kuran e ka burimin ose ne padituri ose ne genjeshter.



Mbi origjinen e termit allah qe ka qene emri i (krye)perendise pagane, Hena, te Tempullit te Mekes, une kam sjelle para disa kohesh nje artikull. Nuk e di se ne c'pjese te arkivave mund te jete katandisur.

----------


## ~Geri~

> Nuk ka pasur asnje doktrine mbizoteruese kristiane qe te konsideronte Marien si Perendi, apo pjese te Trinitetit, madje as qe eshte diskutuar ndonjehere ky problem ne historine e krishterimit. Keshtu qe akuza e bere ne Kuran e ka burimin ose ne padituri ose ne genjeshter.


Seminarist mynyra se si Kurani Famelarte e trajton ceshtjen e trinitetit dhe jezusit eshte shume e thjeshte dhe e llogjikshme per cdo njeri qe do te pranoje te verteten.

Mbas ngritjes se Jezusit paqa e Zotit qofte mbi te njerzit u ndane ne tre grupe besimi.

1)Besuan se Jezusi ishte vete Zoti i zbritur ne toke.
2) Besuan se Jezusi ishte pjese e Zotit bashke me shpirtin e shenjte.
3) Besuan se Jezusi ishte profet dhe rob i Zotit.

Te fundit u perndoqen dhe u vrane nga romaket po keshtu dhe mbas koncillit te Nikeas dhe koncilleve te tjere dhe besimi i tyre i quajt herezi .Kjo ndodhi ne kohen e Konstandinit.Shiko Ketu

Pikerisht kjo gjendje eshte dhe sot.

*Nese i pyet kristianet cfare eshte Jezusi do te thone Zot.*

5:17. 
E mohuan (e bënë kufr) të vërtetën ata që thanë se: "Zot është ai, Mesihu bir i Merjemes" Thuaju: " Nëse dëshiron All-llahu ta shkatërrojë Mesihun, birin e Merjemes, nënën e tij dhe gjithë ç'ka në tokë, kush mund ta pengojë atë?" Vetëm Atij i takon pushteti i qiejve, i tokës dhe ç'ka në mes tyre. Ai krijon çdo gjë që dëshiron. All-llahu është i gjithfuqishëm për çdo gjë.  

*Nese i pyet po Ati cfare eshte do te thone Zot.*

5:73. 
 Gjithashtu bënë kufr (mosbesim) ata që thanë: *" All-llahu është i treti i treve".* S'ka në gjithësi tjetër pos një All-llahu, e nëse nuk pushojnë nga ajo që thanë (tre zotëra), do t'i kapë dënim i dhëmbshëm, ata që nuk besuan prej tyre.  


*Nese i pyet cfare eshte Ati , biri dhe shpirti i shenjte(trinia) do te thone Zoti.*

4:171. O ithtarët e librit, mos teproni në fenë tuaj dhe mos thuani tjetër gjë për All-llahun, përveç asaj që është e vërtetë. Mesihu Isa, bir i Merjemes, ishte vetëm i dërguar i All-llahut. Ishte fjalë e Tij (bëhu) që ia drejtoi Merjemes dhe ishte frymë (shpirt) nga Ai. Besonie pra All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij e mos thoni: "Tre" (trini). Pushoni (së thëni), se është më mirë për ju. All-llahu është vetëm një All-llah; larg qoftë asaj që Ai të ketë fëmijë. Ç'ka në qiej dhe çka në tokë është vetëm e Tij. Mjafton që All-llahu është planifikues i pavarur.



Kurse disa ska nevoje ti pyesesh se deshmojne vete.




> Nuk ka pasur asnje doktrine mbizoteruese kristiane qe te konsideronte Marien si Perendi,


Seminarsit klikoje linkun brenda ne quotim.




> *Fjetja e Nënës së Zotit, Virgjëreshës Mari - 15 gusht*




5:116. 
 Dhe kur All-llahu tha: "O Isa, bir i Merjemes, a ti njerëzve u the: "Më besoni mua dhe nënës time dy zota pos All-llahut!?" (Isai) Tha: "Larg asaj të mete je Ti (o Zoti im). Nuk më takon mua ta them atë që s'është e vërtetë. Ta kisha thënë unë atë, ti do ta dije. Ti e di ç'ka në mua, e unë nuk di ç'ka në Ty. Ti je më i dijshmi i të fshehtave!"  

Pra ky eshte ajo qe thote kurani



> Mbi origjinen e termit Allah qe ka qene emri i (krye)perendise pagane, Hena, te Tempullit te Mekes, une kam sjelle para disa kohesh nje artikull. Nuk e di se ne c'pjese te arkivave mund te jete katandisur.


Sa per emrin Allah keshtu i thojne dhe krishteret arabe per me shume shiko foton

----------


## IsiNYC

Fakti eshte qe s'ic Kristianizmi ka kontradiktat e veta ashtu ka dhe Islami.  Islamistet jane te paret te permendin hipokracirat e Kristianizmit (dhe jo komplet pa vend  - kan te drejt) por harrojn,(ose nuk duan ta permendin) qe Muhamedi vete ka lene nje NJOLL gjigande ne historin Islame .....quhet  "vargjet satanike".

Ne qofte se nuk keni njohuri per keto do benit mire ti lexonit....jane shume interesante =)   ne keto vargje Muhamedi pranon 3 hyjni  pagane (te treja ne gjenin femerore) si te barasvlefshme me Allahun......

Paganizmi i ka rrenjet thelle ne c'do fe.....
Feja ne ate kohe nuk mund te shitesh dot ne qofte se kerkonte te shkaterronte c'do ideal qe populli mbante.....keshtu qe disa tradita dhe ideale pagane u perfshin neper fet e mesiperme

----------


## Matrix

> Jezusit paqa e Zotit qofte mbi te


Nqs besoni se Jezusi eshte profet, perse uroni qe paqja e Zotit te jete me te?
Akoma nuk u ka vajtur paqja e Zotit profeteve?

----------


## Matrix

> O ithtarët e librit, mos teproni në fenë tuaj dhe mos thuani tjetër gjë për All-llahun, përveç asaj që është e vërtetë. Mesihu Isa, bir i Merjemes, ishte vetëm i dërguar i All-llahut. Ishte fjalë e Tij *(bëhu)* që ia drejtoi Merjemes dhe ishte frymë *(shpirt)*  nga Ai. Besonie pra All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij e mos thoni: "Tre" *(trini).*  Pushoni *(së thëni),*  se është më mirë për ju. All-llahu është vetëm një All-llah; larg qoftë asaj që Ai të ketë fëmijë. Ç'ka në qiej dhe çka në tokë është vetëm e Tij. Mjafton që All-llahu është planifikues i pavarur.



Po keto fjalet ne kllapa kush i ka vene?

----------


## Matrix

> E jehuditë thanë: Uzejri është djali i All-llahut


Edhe cifutet i keputkerka ai "neni" i paganizmit.

Po keta nga cili keshill u paganizuan keshtu?

----------


## Seminarist

Geri,

pa dashur te te demoralizoj, po te them se paraqitja jote e mesiperme eshte e dobet. Ja te te sqarohem.


Ne pjesen qe ti sjell nga historia e Ballkanit te Jul Noruicit (Jul Norwich) nuk thuhet asgje per dy grupimet e fundit nga tre qe ti ke dhene.
Kjo vjen ndoshta ngase ti se kupton mire se cfare eshte Arianizmi, megjithese une ta kam shpjeguar para disa kohesh.



Une dua te te them nje gje. Me jep ca referenca historike konkrete se kur ndonjehere ka pasur ndonje grup qe ka besuar se Krishti ka qene thjesht profet, aq me teper nje profet ashtu sic e mendojne muslimanet ate.


Persa i takon kritikes Kuranike ne lidhje me Trinine, sic del edhe nga ajetet qe ti ke sjelle, une te them se ato jane kritika me diletante teologjike qe mund ti jete bere ndonjehere krishterimit, si nga pikepamja pra teologjike, ashtu edhe nga realiteti konkret historik. Ato vargje nuk pershkruajne as me afersi se cfare besojne te krishteret, madje bejne gabime serioze.



1) Allahu eshte i treti i te treteve - eshte nje fantazi e paster paditurie ose genjeshtre, sepse nuk eshte diskutuar asnjehere ne krishterim.


2) "_5:116. 
Dhe kur All-llahu tha: "O Isa, bir i Merjemes, a ti njerëzve u the: "Më besoni mua dhe nënës time dy zota pos All-llahut!?"_ 


kjo eshte fantazia e dyte qe nuk eshte diskutuar asnjehere ne Krishterim, as ne kohen e Muhamedit as para tij e as pas.

Pra, Triniteti kristian i Kuranit jepet si At, Bir edhe Merjeme, verteton ate qe ju thashe une.



Kristianet arabe e perdorin termin allah nga imponimi pasi eshte perdorur nga arabet mbizoterues te Kalifateve.

----------


## ~Geri~

> Fakti eshte qe s'ic Kristianizmi ka kontradiktat e veta ashtu ka dhe Islami.  Islamistet jane te paret te permendin hipokracirat e Kristianizmit (dhe jo komplet pa vend  - kan te drejt) por harrojn,(ose nuk duan ta permendin) qe Muhamedi vete ka lene nje NJOLL gjigande ne historin Islame .....quhet  "vargjet satanike".
> 
> Ne qofte se nuk keni njohuri per keto do benit mire ti lexonit....jane shume interesante =)   ne keto vargje Muhamedi pranon 3 hyjni  pagane (te treja ne gjenin femerore) si te barasvlefshme me Allahun......
> 
> Paganizmi i ka rrenjet thelle ne c'do fe.....
> Feja ne ate kohe nuk mund te shitesh dot ne qofte se kerkonte te shkaterronte c'do ideal qe populli mbante.....keshtu qe disa tradita dhe ideale pagane u perfshin neper fet e mesiperme


Une dua nje fakt te vetem kuranor ose historik per ate qe Muhamedi a.s ka pranuar ter hyjni pagane.Vetem se nuk dua shpifje nga orientaliste qe i bejen gjerat qellimisht.Nuk dua te bi ketu tani citime te njerzve perendimore ne lidhje me shkatarrimin e besimit pagan nga ana e profetit Islam.

----------


## ~Geri~

> Nqs besoni se Jezusi eshte profet, perse uroni qe paqja e Zotit te jete me te?
> Akoma nuk u ka vajtur paqja e Zotit profeteve?


Paqa e Zotit i ka vajtur por ajo eshte per respektin qe kane muslimanet ndaj tyre.




> Po keto fjalet ne kllapa kush i ka vene?


Ato jane shpjegimi i ajeteve me ajete per tu kuptuar me qarte nga kristianet.

3:59. 
 Vërtet, çështja e Isait (të lindur pa baba) te All-llahu është sikurse çështja e Ademit. Atë e krijoi Ai nga dheu, e pastaj atij i tha "Bëhu!" ai u bë.  





> Edhe cifutet i keputkerka ai "neni" i paganizmit.
> 
> Po keta nga cili keshill u paganizuan keshtu?


Matrix ti e di mire qe ne kohen e Muasit cifutet adhuran vicin, apo jo , ti e di mire qe ato vrane Zekerian, Jahjan(Gjon Pagezorin) dhe te njeten gje donin te benin edhe me Jezusin.Pse se pranoni realitetin kur deri dje ato per kishat dhe krishterimin ishin te mallkuar dhe perndiqeshin sot kane dale populli i Zoti dhe popull i shenjte dhe ka arritur deri aty se shprehja "God Bless Amerika" ka dale nga bibla sipas thenies "Kush e bekon Izraelin eshte i bekuar".

----------


## ~Geri~

> Geri,
> 
> pa dashur te te demoralizoj, po te them se paraqitja jote e mesiperme eshte e dobet. Ja te te sqarohem.
> 
> 
> Ne pjesen qe ti sjell nga historia e Ballkanit te Jul Noruicit (Jul Norwich) nuk thuhet asgje per dy grupimet e fundit nga tre qe ti ke dhene.
> Kjo vjen ndoshta ngase ti se kupton mire se cfare eshte Arianizmi, megjithese une ta kam shpjeguar para disa kohesh.


Seminarist une nuk demoralizohem nga seminare te tilla>per kete te jesh i sigurte.Plus kesaj me mbeshtet dhe njohuria rreth ketyre ceshtjeve.Sikurse shkon ti tani ne kishe kam pas shkuar une diku.E verteta eshte vertete.E pashe qe koncepti i Zotit ne kristianizem binte ne ndesh me llogjiken njerzore per te pranuar nje Zot te vetem sikurse dhe bibla ka ne disa citate te saj.

Atehere une te solla nje te dhene historike ne kohen e Konstandinit te nje grupi qe besonte se Jezusi qe profet dhe kete gje ta deshmova dhe me Priftin Arios ne vitin 324.Megjithate po deshe te sjell prape materiale historike.

Tani do fokusohem ne disa versete biblike qe ka dhe grupe kristiane qe i pranojne kete natyrshmeri te Jezusit.

*Bibla thote Zoti eshte Nje.

( Deuteronomi 4:39)"...Perendia eshte Zot ne qiell e ne loke. Si Ai nuk ka tjeter."

(Deuteronomi 6:4)"Degjo 0 Izrael: Perendia,Zoti yne eshte Nje";

(Isaja 42:1011 )"...keshtu qe te me njohesh, te kuptosh e te besosh se une jam ai. Asnje Perendi nuk u krijua perpara meje dhe nuk do Ie kete nje te dyte me pas. Una dhe vetem une jam Perendia dhe perveç meje nuk ka Shpetimtar tjeter";

(Isaja 44:6):" Keshtu tha Perendia...Une jam i pari, dhe une jam i fundit; dhe vec; meje nuk ka Zot tjeter";

(Isaja 45:18): "Pasi kjo u tha nga Perendia qe krijoi qiejte; vete Zoti e krijoi dhe ndertoi boten dhe ate nuk e krijoi sa koti,nuk e ndertoi qa ta lera ta pabanuar: une jam Perendia dhe nuk ka tjeter."



Po keshtu mund ta shohesh: Deteronomi 4:35, Eksodi 8:10, II Samuel 7:22; Mbreterit I 8:23; Kronikat 117:20, Psallmet 86:8 20:6 dhe 113:5; Hazeja 13:4; Zekeria 14:9

 "Dhe kjo është jeta e përjetshme, të të njohin ty të Vetmin Perëndi të vërtetë dhe Jezu Krishtin që ti ke dërguar.(Gjonit 17/ 3)

Jezusi i thote nxenesve qe Perendia eshte nje dhe i vetmi Zot dhe jo tre.

 " Cili është I pari I të gjitë urdhërimeve? 29. Dhe Jezusi iu përgjigj: -Urdhërimi I parë I të gjithëve është: Dëgjo, o Izrael! Zoti, Perëndia ynë është I vetmi Zot. 30. Dhe, duaje Zotin, Perëndinë tënd me gjithë zemrën tënde, me gjithë shpirtin tënd, me të gjithë mëndien tënde e me të gjithë forcën tënde! Ky është I pari urdhërim.Markut 12/ 28-34:

Jezusi njofton per Zotin e tij dhe Zotin e dishepujve te tij

: "por shko tek vëllezërit e mi dhe thuaj atyre se unë po ngjitem tek Ati im dhe Ati juaj, tek Perëndia im dhe Perëndia juaj."Gjonit 20/ 17)*






> Une dua te te them nje gje. Me jep ca referenca historike konkrete se kur ndonjehere ka pasur ndonje grup qe ka besuar se Krishti ka qene thjesht profet, aq me teper nje profet ashtu sic e mendojne muslimanet ate.


*
Jezusi ishte nje profet sipas bibles

16. Jezusi atëherë iu përgjigj atyre dhe tha: Doktrina ime nuk është e imja, por e Atij që më ka dërguar. (Gjonit 7/16)

Gjoni 6/ 14: "Atëherë njerëzit, kur panë shenjën që bëri Jezusi thanë: Me të vërtetë ky është profeti që duhet të vijë në botë."

Luka 7/ 16: "Atëherë të gjithë u mrekulluan dhe lëvdonin Perëndinë duke thënë: Midis nesh doli një profet I madh dhe Perëndia e vizitoi populin e vet.."

sipas   Mateut 21/ 11: "Dhe turmat thoshin: Ky është Jezusi, profeti nga Nazareti I Galilesë."*







> Persa i takon kritikes Kuranike ne lidhje me Trinine, sic del edhe nga ajetet qe ti ke sjelle, une te them se ato jane kritika me diletante teologjike qe mund ti jete bere ndonjehere krishterimit, si nga pikepamja pra teologjike, ashtu edhe nga realiteti konkret historik. Ato vargje nuk pershkruajne as me afersi se cfare besojne te krishteret, madje bejne gabime serioze.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Allahu eshte i treti i te treteve - eshte nje fantazi e paster paditurie ose genjeshtre, sepse nuk eshte diskutuar asnjehere ne krishterim.


Pse nuk e quani Ju Zotin se eshte i perbere nga Ati , biri dhe shpirti i shenjte, a nuk eshte Zoti qe ne bibel quhet Ati , Kurse biri ishte profeti Jezus e shpirti i shenjte eshte engjelli gabriel.Po deshe ti faktoj dhe me bibel.




> 2) "_5:116. 
> Dhe kur All-llahu tha: "O Isa, bir i Merjemes, a ti njerëzve u the: "Më besoni mua dhe nënës time dy zota pos All-llahut!?"_ 
> 
> 
> kjo eshte fantazia e dyte qe nuk eshte diskutuar asnjehere ne Krishterim, as ne kohen e Muhamedit as para tij e as pas.
> 
> Pra, Triniteti kristian i Kuranit jepet si At, Bir edhe Merjeme, verteton ate qe ju thashe une.
> 
> 
> ...


Sa grupe kristiane ka qe i luten Maries dhe ikonave te saj.A nuk konsiderohet kjo politeizem dhe e konsiderojne ate te vend te Zotit.Kur lutja i duhet drejtuar vetem Zotit.Merjemja paqa dhe bekimet e Zotit qofshin mbi te eshte nje nga grate me te nderuara ne bote dhe per kete Zoti ka zbrit suren Merjem ne kuran por Ai kurrsesi nuk ka thene ne asnje vend te bibles apo Kuranit se njerzit duhet te lusin Marien nenen e Profetit te madh Jezus paqa e Zotit qofte mbi te.Pra keto gjera u shpiken me vone.

Kurse une po te them se persa i perket Emrit Allah Ai eshte emer i permendur dhe ne bibel per me shume shiko fjalorin biblik tek emrat e Perendise.Pra gjuhet ndryshojne kurse Ai qe i referohet Emri eshte i njejti Zot , sikurse eshte i njeti Zot Ai qe ne anglisht quhet God, ne shqip Zot , ne Italisht Dio, Ne Arabisht Allah , ne hebraisht Eloh etj.




*


Gjithashtu ndodhet në Bibël dhe në Teurat së Zoti nuk është njeri dhe argumentet se Zoti nuk është njeri janë:   

Osea 11/ 9: "sepse jam një Perëndi dhe jo një njeri"

 Sipas Jobit 9/ 32: "Në të vërtetë Ai nuk është njeri si unë, të cilit mund ti përgjigjemi dhe të dalim në gjyq bashkë." 

Sipas Samuelit 1,15/ 29: "dhe nuk do të pendohet sepse Ai nuk është njeri që të pendohet."

Kurse Jezusi ishte njeri dhe bir Njeriu

Argumentet se Jezusi ishte bir I njeriut janë: 

Tek Ungjilli sipas   Mateut 11/ 19: "Erdhi biri I njeriut që ha dhe pi." 

Mateu 17/ 12 dhe 17/ 22: "17. kështu edhe birit të njriut do ti duhet të vuajë prej tyre. 22. Por, ndërsa ata qëndronin në Galile, Jezusi u tha atyre: Biri I njeriut do të dorëzohet në duart e njerëzve." 

Sipas Lukës 9/ 56: "sepse biri I njeriut nuk erdhi për të shkatërruar shpirtrat e njerëzve" 

Luka 23/ 47: "Atëherë centurioni kur pa c'ndodhi përlëvdoi Perëndinë duke thënë: Me të vërtetë ky njeri ishte I drejtë." 


Dhe se bibla deshmon qarte se Zoti nuk mund te shikohej ne kete bote.



Gjoni 1/ 18: "Askush se pa Perëndinë kurrë" 

Gjoni 5/ 37: "Dhe Ati që më dërgoi ai vetë ka për mua. Ju nuk e keni dëgjuar kurrë zërin e tij dhe as nuk e ka parë fytyrën e tij." 

Letra e Parë e Apostullit Gjon 4/ 12: "Askush se ka parë ndonjëherë Perëndinë"*


Besoj se te dalin keto Seminarist per tu mos u demoralizuar.

----------


## Seminarist

O Ger

leni budallalleqet me mu. Jemi duke fol nga ana historike. ME JEP pra shembullin HISTORIK se ku ndonjehere eshte besuar nga ndonje grup kristianesh se Jesui ishte profet vetem.


Ariusi, te thashe, nuk ben pjese ne ate grup.


Ariusi besonte tek Krishti si Bir i Perendie! E beson ti kete nese je pasardhesi i tij?


Ariusi besonte se Krishti vertet nuk ishte barabar me Atin, por Ai ishte me i larti i gjithe krijesave (edhe Engjejve). E beson ti kete?


Ariusi besonte se Krishti vdiq per shpetimin e botes? E beson ti kete?






Lere Biblen (diskutime me interpretime koti, por po deshe edhe kete e bejme pasi te mbarojme anen historike
) - me sill faktet historike per ato qe thua.





Kur ka qene diskutuar ndonjehere ne krishterim se Ati eshte i Treti i te Treve, apo se Maria edhe Jisui jane adhuruar si Zota pos Allahut? Dua konkretisht fakte.










Nqs nuk me sjell PROVA konkrete historike, atehere eshte e qarte se sa i sakte eshte Kurani!

----------


## Seminarist

Ja Ger, ku e ke Ariusin tek http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arius


me thuaj se cfare te perbashkete ke ti me te, pervec se Krishti eshte i krijuar?


Arius formulated the following doctrines about Jesus:

that the *Logos* and the Father were not of the same essence (ousia); 
that the *Son* was a created being (ktisma or poiema); and 
that though *He was the creator of the worlds*, and *must therefore have existed before them and before all time*, there was a "time" [although Arius refused to use words meaning time, such as cronos or aion] when He did not exist. 
The subsequent controversy shows that Arius' avoidance of the words chronos and aion was mere evasion, and that when defending himself he clearly argued that there was a time when the Son did not exist. Moreover, he asserted that the Logos had a beginning; yet not only Athanasius, but Origen before him, had taught that the relation of the Son to the Father had no beginning, and that, to use Dorner's words (Person of Christ, ii. 115), "the generation of the Son is an eternally completed, and yet an eternally continued, act" - or in other words, the Father has, from all eternity, been communicating His Being to the Son, and is doing so still. However, Arius seems to have further support in his view as his is purely intellectual, whereas those claiming the eternity of the "begotten" (i.e. created, made, or produced) Son need textual revelation to back their belief, which they have not been able to gather.

Arius was obviously perplexed by this doctrine, for he complains of it in his letter to the Nicomedian Eusebius, who, like himself, had studied under Lucian. It is to be regretted that so much stress should have been laid in the controversy on words, but this is understood under the influence of Greek philosophical thought, with concepts such as "substance" that are alien to the Jewish religious experience of the Divine. *Arius also contended that the Son was unchangeable* (atreptos). But what he thus gave with the one hand he appears to have taken away with the other. For so far as we can understand his language on a subject which Athanasius seems to have admitted that it was beyond his power thoroughly to comprehend - he taught that the Logos was changeable in Essence, but not in Will. The best authorities consider that he was driven to this concession by the force of circumstances. He was doubtless confirmed in his attitude by his fear of falling into Sabellianism. Macedonius, who had to a certain extent imbibed the opinions of Arius, certainly regarded the Son and the Spirit in much the same way that the Gnostic teachers regarded their aeons. Arius undoubtedly drew some support from the writings of Origen, who had made use of expressions which favored Arius's statement that the Logos was of a different substance to the Father, and that He owed His existence to the Father's will. But the speculations of Origen were then, as well as currently, considered as pioneer work in theology, often hazarded to stimulate further inquiry rather than to enable men to dispense with it. This explains why in this, as well as other controversies, the authority of Origen is so frequently invoked by both sides.

----------

